

Ask HN: About choosing a job - mfalcon

Hi, I'm currently looking for a job that suits me. My goal is to be a startup founder but I've some difficulties right now:<p>1) I don't have friends who want to do the same.
2) I'm a inexperienced programmer(actually learning Python/Django).
3) I don't know people with the same interests.<p>So I think a good job for me will be the one that helps me with the difficulties I've right now. I'm looking for Python/Django jr developers but in Buenos Aires there aren't too much places using the Python programming language.<p>Now I'm looking for an alternative. I don't know if a job in which I'll have to program in another language like Java, PHP, C# could help me in my goal.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
So you're an inexperienced (but learning) programmer. Clearly you're
interested in programming, and want to improve.

What skills do you already have? What training do you have? What are you
interesting in? If an employer had an opening, what could you do for them?
Describe the ideal job, not in terms of what it can teach you, but in terms of
how it will make best use of your current skills and abilities.

Unless you offer something, no one will buy. If I were an employer, what could
you do for me? If you answer that you might be able to find someone who will
employ you, and provide an opportunity for you to learn and grow.

------
csomar
"2) I'm a inexperienced programmer(actually learning Python/Django)"

and

"that helps me with the difficulties I've right now"

I think a job is to help the company with difficulties they have and not
difficulties YOU have.

Or for what do they pay you?

~~~
daniel-cussen
Well, you clearly have to drag your weight in any job, but I think what would
be best for him is a job that offers learning and a community as part of the
range of benefits that any job provides.

